# Reciclado de motor de disco rigido



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2007)

En este articulo se comenta como retirar y adaptar el motor de un HD para usarlo an alguna aplicacion. Esta en ingles pero se entiende perfectamente.

Sugerencia: Yo aplique algo similar a un giroscopo con el que mantenia el curso de un movil

Por favor no se les ocurra pensar que lo sustraje, encontre el articulo detras de un arbol y como lo vi solo y triste me lo traje.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 29, 2007)

esto solo es el circuito o esto se conecta al que esta al lado mmmm


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2007)

Eso es para conocer como es la conexión, del motor.
Son 2 bobinas y un neutro, debes saber cual es el neutro.
Vas probando posibilidades con este esquema conectado al motor, donde se te iluminan los led cuando giras manualmente el motor es la conexión correcta.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2007)

El sensor Hall en donde se va a colocar?


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

oo.. me acabo de acordar que tengo dos discos, por algún lado...

Vamos a ver que logramos. pero cuando vuelva de mis vacaciones..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 29, 2007)

haaaaa ta, voy a provar pero mas o menos a cuanta velocidad va. el aranque es con la mano?


----------

